# Favorite PC and console games



## SFC JeffJ (Jan 8, 2007)

So, what are your favorites?

For PC, I'd have to say Diablo II.  I can't say how many times I've just felt the need to put it back on and bash the crap out of monsters to get treasure and XP.

Console-wise, I'd either have to go with Halo, Resident Evil, or Resident Evil 4.

Jeff


----------



## Infinite (Jan 8, 2007)

Is this as of late or of all times? Diablo II is OLD...

Never Winter Nights 2 for PC excellent.
Battlefield 2 PC Excellent
Fable Console Excellent
Gears of War Console Excellent

Honorable Mentions:
Battlefield 2142 PC Good
Gothic 3 PC Good
Marval Alliance Console Good.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Jan 8, 2007)

All times of course.  My current faves would inclue Gears of War and Oblivion.


----------



## BlackCatBonz (Jan 8, 2007)

Far Cry and Splinter Cell for PC.


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 8, 2007)

Old days it was Pong

Later on Tekken

Even later Mortal Combat

Recently Halo 2 and slinter cell

Favorite of all times Zelda


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Jan 8, 2007)

Halo.  Played within earshot of my opponents.

On the PC I like puzzle games:  Myst particularly.

But I've always been a sucker for second person shooters.


----------



## Carol (Jan 8, 2007)

Yakuza just replaced Metal Gear 3 as my fave PS3 game.

For the PC...tough call.  I have a bunch of RealArcade games that I like a lot


----------



## Infinite (Jan 8, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> Yakuza just replaced Metal Gear 3 as my fave PS3 game.
> 
> For the PC...tough call.  I have a bunch of RealArcade games that I like a lot



Sheesh Carol... stop being cool you may end up getting date offers from Gamer geeks


----------



## BrandiJo (Jan 8, 2007)

PC would have ot be World of Warcraft 

ummm other one not sure


----------



## Carol (Jan 8, 2007)

Infinite said:


> Sheesh Carol... stop being cool you may end up getting date offers from Gamer geeks


 
And the problem with that is...? 

Actually I'm not as cool as all that.  I made a typo, I have a PS2, not a PS3 (yet).


----------



## thepanjr (Jan 8, 2007)

My favorite Games Would Be Halo 2(Xbox), Dragonball Z Budokai 3(PS2), Fable(Xbox),Age of Mythology(pc) and Starcraft(pc).


----------



## Ping898 (Jan 8, 2007)

I have to admit I don't do much gaming.  Newer games are very difficult for me to play cause of my learning disability....but I have a few dos games I love, one of my favorites is called Conquer the World (I think, been a while since I played)
I have a Gameboy Advance with a few of old Nintendo games, Mario 1,2,3 and I want to get Sonic the Hedgehog too...I used to have a Sega Gamegear (I think, the portable Sega) and Sonic was my first game on it


----------



## Sapper6 (Jan 8, 2007)

Ghost Recon (original, desert seige, island thunder)
Rainbow Six
IL2: Forgotten Battles


----------



## Infinite (Jan 9, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> And the problem with that is...?
> 
> Actually I'm not as cool as all that.  I made a typo, I have a PS2, not a PS3 (yet).



Heh you let me know what town and I'll send the gamer geeks a running. Sadly most gamer geeks think a girl that can kick their **** respectivly is hot.

I think female MA's who have trouble finding dates just aren't looking at the right subculture.


----------



## Infinite (Jan 9, 2007)

Ping898 said:


> I have to admit I don't do much gaming.  Newer games are very difficult for me to play cause of my learning disability....but I have a few dos games I love, one of my favorites is called Conquer the World (I think, been a while since I played)
> I have a Gameboy Advance with a few of old Nintendo games, Mario 1,2,3 and I want to get Sonic the Hedgehog too...I used to have a Sega Gamegear (I think, the portable Sega) and Sonic was my first game on it



:warning:

:-offtopic

Hey I have a learning disability!

What is yours if you don't mind sharing?


----------



## Cryozombie (Jan 9, 2007)

Neverwinter Nights for PC

Right now, Im addicted to Marvel Ultimate Alliance on my 360.


----------



## hemi (Jan 9, 2007)

How did I miss this thread? 


360 Gamer 
Tag TXKenpo

Gears of War (Im so addicted to execution death matches) and new free content will be out on Thursday. 

Morrowind 
Oblivion
Fable
Mortal Combat
Halo 
Metal of Honor 

Will be playing Call of Duty 3  for the first time tonight, still waiting on Game Fly to send Rainbow 6, and Fear. 

Wish list Lost Planet, Halo 3, Bullet Witch, Rainbow 6, and Fear, Perfect Dark Zero. 

PC 
Diablo II
Real War


Yeah I am so a game junkie


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Jan 9, 2007)

Rainbow 6:Vegas is a lotta fun.  I also can't wait to get my hands on Lost Planet!

Has anyone besides me put money down on the "Legendary" Halo 3?


----------



## crushing (Jan 9, 2007)

My all time favorite was Lemmings on the Amiga computer system.  It was one of the few games that I just couldn't stop playing.  When I finally tried to get some sleep I would close my eyes and see the little buggers climbing all over the inside of my eyelids and occasionally blowing up into hundreds of pieces.

More recently I enjoy playing Madden and Halo with the kids.


----------



## Carol (Jan 9, 2007)

Haven't put any money down on Halo 3, but I'm tempted too.  It looks great.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Jan 9, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> Haven't put any money down on Halo 3, but I'm tempted too.  It looks great.


If you get the "Legendary" edition, it has extras that take up four CDs and comes in a life size Molinjir armor!


----------



## karatekid1975 (Jan 10, 2007)

Ping898 said:


> I have a Gameboy Advance with a few of old Nintendo games, Mario 1,2,3 and I want to get Sonic the Hedgehog too...I used to have a Sega Gamegear (I think, the portable Sega) and Sonic was my first game on it


 

Hey, the older games still rock  All I have is a Gameboy Advanced. I play Sonic, and Mario 1, Crash Bandicoot Big Adventure, Frogger, and Tetris, a lot. Oldies but goodies  I almost have Crash beat, but I'm having a hard time with it now.

For PC, I like puzzle games like Jewel Quest, Bejeweled 1 and 2, Zuma, Shape Shifter, Gamehouse Solitaire, Super Collapse, ect. I play the free-be games on Realone Arcade to try new stuff once in a while.


----------



## hemi (Jan 10, 2007)

Well I played Call of Duty 3 last night and I am already sending that one back. Not my cup of tea. 

I havent preordered Halo 3 yet, I loved part 1. I could run and pick up weapons and throw grenades and wipe out the flood. Then part two came out and I had so many choices use the sword, two weapons, one weapon and grenades. And playing as (drawing a blank on the name all that comes to mind is the Locusts) but playing as the enemy was hard I kept stabbing my own team members in the back as they all look alike. 


And I am looking forward to H3 but I dont know I think Gears set a new standard and I have a hard time playing anything else I seem to just compare game play and none yet hold up? I hope I am not ruined now LOL


----------



## wee_blondie (Jan 19, 2007)

I'm not one for video games, but the guy that lives upstairs from me got Guitar Hero 2 for Christmas and it's brilliant!!!  Although last time we were dressing up glam rock style (platforms and bandanas ahoy!).  Makes a great drinking game too.....


----------



## bcbernam777 (Jan 19, 2007)

PC:

Patrician

Oblivion

Morrowind

Total War Rome

AOE (the whole series)

Emporer

X-Box:

Call of Duty

Morrowind

DOA


----------



## crushing (Nov 24, 2007)

wee_blondie said:


> I'm not one for video games, but the guy that lives upstairs from me got Guitar Hero 2 for Christmas and it's brilliant!!! Although last time we were dressing up glam rock style (platforms and bandanas ahoy!). Makes a great drinking game too.....


 
My kids have been begging for Guitar Hero, but it's something like $80.  I started wondering if there was a cheap knock off of this game.  I found something better, a FREE knockoff for the PC (Windows, Linux, Mac OS X) called Frets on Fire.

Basically you hold your computer keyboard like a guitar, the F1 - F5 keys become the 'frets' and you tap the <ENTER> key as a pick.

http://fretsonfire.sourceforge.net/

I just wish I would have waited until Christmas to install it.  Yeah, I can be that cheap!  lol!


----------



## Jai (Nov 25, 2007)

I use to be a big fan of both Ultima Online and Diablo II. These days I don't play many games unless I do a round of Mario Baseball with my son.


----------



## Doc_Jude (Nov 25, 2007)

PC: Diablo 2 (Expansion) is incredible. I love StarCraft & WarCraft, Age of Empires, stuff like that. However I REALLY LOVE COMMAND & CONQUER: GENERALS. TOO MUCH FUN.

Console: Rainbow Six & Splinter Cell are great. I love ANY Medal of Honor. The Punisher was fun. Soulcaliber III...


----------



## BrandiJo (Nov 25, 2007)

anyone have any good Wii games? so far best if found is zelda and thats not really my thing


----------



## gkygrl (Dec 23, 2007)

I love the Wii.  Some of my favorites are:

- Guitar Hero III
- Elebits
- Raging Angels
- The Godfather (a bit violent as expected)

I am not a gamer per se but the Wii makes me look like one almost  
Oh, and the Sports disc that comes with the console is a lot of fun too.  You can really get a nice little workout.  

Cheers!


----------



## Sukerkin (Dec 23, 2007)

Interesting to see this thread and find out just how there seems a high degree of commanality in terms of which games MA's like .

For myself, there is only one console game ... well console series I suppose is more accurate ... and that is Gran Turismo.  I must be Sony's worst nightmare for a customer as I'll buy their console but only to play GT :lol:.  I have to admit to being rather serious about it ... to the extent that if a friend visits and sees a calculator in front of the TV they instantly know I've been playing .

On the PC, it's harder to pick only one out of the many FPS's, RPG's and Strategy games.  Age of Empires has been played every week (in it's various incarnations as the franchise developed) since it came out all those years ago.  Currently playing Oblivion and not liking it in some ways (mainly because I'm very poor at the combat) and realising that my newly upgraded PC is still not powerful enough .


----------



## dart68 (Dec 24, 2007)

Have to say that *Falcon 4* is still my favorite.  I love the campaign.


----------



## diamondbar1971 (Dec 24, 2007)

Pong, Astroids, Pac-Man....haven't really played too many since my college days. I still play the old Wolf3D games sometimes....my kids and grand kids play all of these new hi-tech games.  Boy, i just realized that i am getting old.


----------



## Kreth (Dec 24, 2007)

For me, mainly Madden and Tiger Woods on the PS2. The gf and I occasionally play Gladius, and we've been looking for another decent multi-player RPG.


----------



## Doc_Jude (Dec 24, 2007)

New Top 5 Console Game...

*Sniper Elite for PS2*


----------



## kaizasosei (Dec 25, 2007)

sniper elite sounds like a cool game.  ill have to check it out one of these days. 

actually i didn't play video games for eight years or so..virtually none.  i come from the days of super nes with streetfighter, mortalkombat, supermario,also plane game i think it was top gun.  etc.  actually i had the first nintendo with the gun and the crazy gyroscope game. then the supernes.  i was a big streetfighter fan.

now that ive gotten myself xbox and ps2.  
ive played and finished ninja gaiden-  (trying to find time to finish it on hard now), acecombatsquadronleader, ac belkanwar(last mission), jade empire(what a trip), mortalkombat and deadoralive.

played some tenchu,rainbow 6 tennis for the wii, thought it was interesting but am not otherwise too into the wii. tried the yakuza game blue steel or something but didn't enjoy it that much.

i have farcry for xbox and played it with friends but havent really gotten into it yet.  actually i had acecombat lying around for a while before i soared through the whole game.  it was awesome.  that's why i was hoping for a ps3 or xbox 360 but that little runt of a christkind majorly disappointed me last night..  could be playing assassins creed now already..that's another game id like to checkout  - so it goes...the graphics for the new games are absolutely stunning- i am really looking forward to the day i get one of either ps3 or xbox 360-   though ill probably opt for the ps3 first.

i must say, i miss the streetfighter and im hoping to find a good substitute for the original on xbox or ps2.  the beauty of streetfighter was that it was still fairly simple yet challenging.  that's why i cant enjoy dead or alive quite as much because i would need more practice and spend much more time learning the moves- and there are quite a few.. also don't really have a good playing community which also takes away the desire or need to practice alone that much...just like in real life ma.   however, now over the hollidays, ive been playing ninjagaiden finishing few missions and continuing to try finish on hard level.


j


----------

